# Need Online T-Shirt Designer Software For My Website. Specific For Screen Printing, advice?



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use shopify for my website, they have a few online t-shirt designer apps, but the price is pretty much a set price. I really need a way for my customers to be able to design shirts on my website and be able to get a price and pay online. Any software out there that can do this? Also I would need the price to be able to change for different screen printing options. I attached an example of Custom Inks Website. You can design, get a quote and pay, makes usability very easy.

Design Lab - Create Your Own T-shirts Online


----------



## LinuxGeek44 (Sep 17, 2013)

You can use BlueCotton for custom designs on t-shirts, totes, etc. 
Our T-Shirt Maker: The BlueCotton Design Studio


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol, I don't think that really answered the OP's requirements but I'd be interested in something along these lines if anyone has any ideas other than what I've already found.

Don't know if you'd be able to implement this into your Shopify site.
PHP Scripts - T-Shirt eCommerce - T-Shirt Designer | CodeCanyon


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Slee410 said:


> I use shopify for my website, they have a few online t-shirt designer apps, but the price is pretty much a set price. I really need a way for my customers to be able to design shirts on my website and be able to get a price and pay online. Any software out there that can do this? Also I would need the price to be able to change for different screen printing options. I attached an example of Custom Inks Website. You can design, get a quote and pay, makes usability very easy.
> 
> Design Lab - Create Your Own T-shirts Online


Use OpenTShirts, it's free.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

There are lots of and many more online t-shirt designer tools and softwares are availables some of them are simle and work as t-shirt designer and some are like robot which can design anything like card,mobile cover skin,laptop skin, keychain etc etc...


----------

